# new at this



## carla42 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have been thinking about rafting and paddling for awhile now. I have lost about 75lbs and want to try something new. I have never done this before it sounds like a lots of fun. Can anyone help me on where to start and what to do? 

Thanks


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

pool session if you want to kayak. 
get on some commercial raft trips to see if you like that as well.

do you like to be alone or with friends drinking beer? if you like to be alone, kayaking is great. if you like drinking and hanging with friends rafting is probably the sport for you. not that you can't kayak in groups. you are just independent while you kayak. rafting you can have a lot of fun.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

You don't have to drink beer to enjoy rafting, but consensus would differ. I do both, and it's all good.


Edit: I am not going to change my original wording, but I just noticed that it makes me look like an alcoholic, I meant kayaking and rafting.


----------



## thorn91 (Jan 29, 2009)

Fun? Whitewater is an awesome rush in a raft but even more in a kayak under your own control and power.

Kayaking? Definitely start with a beginner's class. Rafting? Rally a bunch of friends and book a trip and have FUN!!!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

You could also start kayaking with training wheels, a ducky or a sit-on top, to get an idea if you like that. My decision to raft was mostly the comfort factor (kayaks are just too cramped and KILL my back) and taking dogs.


----------



## carla42 (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks everyone for the info. So where are some good places to go to and all that.

thanks Carla


----------



## thorn91 (Jan 29, 2009)

If you are interested in Northern California, we have some great rivers for rafting and kayaking and a whole big ocean for kayaking. Otterbar, DeRemier Adventures, Kayak University, and Liquid Fusion Kayaking have some of the top instructors in the state.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

You might check some Yahoo forums, I think there are some boating forums for Washing/Oregon where there would be more folks that can help point you in the right direction in your area.


----------



## carla42 (Feb 11, 2009)

I will be sure to look into here in Washington and Oregon for some good rivers to go to. If you find any good places let me know.

Thank You. Carla


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Carla Congrats on your weight loss. You've got good advice so far. Pool sessions in a Kayak are the best way to start there. Also The White Salmon River near Husam Washington runs year round(across the river from Hood River Ore.). The Husum falls section is a good class III run (get out above Husum Falls). There is an outfitter right off the highway. I would recomend themand that stretch for a paddle boat first. sj


----------



## carla42 (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks for info sj I have been looking into it and tried it this weekend it was fun.

Thanks Carla


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

It's a beautiful River Glad you had fun. Now say good bye to most of your discretionary income. sj


----------



## carla42 (Feb 11, 2009)

I did try that pool kayaking like you suggested, those kayak are very tight fit but very interesting for the first time. I will definitely go back for some more lessons.

Carla


----------



## carla42 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello everyone, I just thought I stop by and say hello and if anyone have anything interesting going. 

Hope everyone have a good one.

Carla


----------



## carla42 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello everyone I hope everyone had a great week. I have been really busy this week so I haven't had the time to really do anything. 
Hopefully I will have the time this weekend.


Hope everyone have a great weekend.


Carla


----------



## carla42 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I just talk to somebody at this great place called Emperor's Essentials and they share with me coq10 a natural supplement that gives you great energy and great stamina that is necessary for kayaking. I have heard also that is pretty good. Have you?


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Carla...yes Co Q10 (also known as Coenzyme Q10) is thought to increase energy production in the heart muscle, increasing the strength of the pumping action. Most people that take it suffer from cardiovascular disease. It is expensive though. If you do decide to take it remember that CoQ10 is fat-soluble, so it is better absorbed when taken with a meal that contains oil or fat.


----------

